# Swolen foot



## Basketball123pro (Oct 9, 2007)

one of my frog has a swollen foot I was just wondering if anyone knows what to do?


----------



## drbp (Apr 22, 2007)

Please post a picture so that we can see it. The last time I saw someone post "swollen leg", their frog had an abscess that should have been drained and instead, thier frog died. Please give more info ie, what kind of frog, are there others in the same enclosure, how long has it been there, is the frog eating, what are the living conditions like, etc. Rest assured, someone on this site has seen it before but without more information, no one can really help much.

-ben


----------



## Basketball123pro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry for not checking in so long, but right after i posted my question my partner, without consulting me, gave the frog to a more experienced breeder. Which is fine with me but obviously I can't post pics . Again sorry for wasting your time.


----------

